# os-sim

## Uranus

Anyone tried this yet? link

Looks like a sweet sweet tool, but it's hell to get it up and running. Anyone out there care to try an ebuild it?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Styles

I tried a gentoo install via the "Install Instructions for Debian" Doc on their web site. I gave up!!!! 

If you think Nagios was hard dont even attempt to install by hand. I got all the deps working though.  :Smile: 

----------

## iloose2

I just tried to install OSSIM on my Gentoo installation.  All went well until it wanted a file (create_mysql.gz) that is included in the Debian Package snort-mysql.

Lets get cracking on that e-build!!!

----------

## iloose2

The above file can be found at the following path

/usr/share/doc/snort-2.1.0-r1/contrib/create_mysql.gz

----------

## Michoun

Hi, i've also tried to installed it for my compagny... 

i've been abble to compile everything except the cvs version of rrdtool.

==> no image displayed... but everything else seemed to work well.

i've also tried to make an ebuild but i gave up since i wasn't abble to compile the requiered version of rrdtool.

Anyone was more successful than i was?

----------

## Styles

still no ebulid on bugzilla or http://packages.gentoo.org for ossim... I'm not the programer type to get an ebuild started. I'm just running snort with ACID and trying to eliminate most of the false postitives by hand.

----------

## bswrchrd

I have it installed but on Debian. I am working on an ebuild for it but it will probably take a while. The Debian install is easy, no compiling needed.

----------

## Paper

Any news about ossim ebuilds? bswrchrd?

Bye,

Paper

----------

## bfdi533

... bump ...

Any progress on this yet?  Anyone else still interested in this?

----------

